# Too young to be pregnant?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

For 6 weeks we were out of state caring for my great grandpa after a stroke. A relative was caring for our animals. I didn't want to leave them for that long, but we had to do what needed to be done. Anyway, when I got back, I was informed that twice my doe & 3 month old kid (doeling) had gotten in with my buck. My doe does need weight and conditioned, but I know it's not the end of the world if she did get pregnant again. My question is, could my doeling have gotten pregnant? She was born mid-end of February, I'd have to check my records to see exactly when she was born. She is a Nigerian Dwarf and so is my buck. Any help/input is appreciated!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I had a doe get pregnant at a young age(3months) it really depends if you feel like she will be ok going thru the pregnancy mine did and my friend had the same problem as both you and me and her doeling was fine thru the birth. I would let her go thru with it the buck isn't too big since he is her breed just watch her feed intake and have a vet on hand. Who knows she might not even take or you can lute her which I personally think is dangerous but other people on her use it often.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you. I'm going to pull blood asap, just so I know. She is very small I feel like, but she is growing okay and her parents are both small. Soon I plan to treat her for cocci, just to make sure she doesn't have that.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No problem! I hate when they get pregnant young but sometimes they do!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

None of my February kids have shown any sign of heat.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Some goats have silent heats especially 3 month olds! I have a 4 month old that hasn't shown signs of heat either but they're!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh dear just be glad it's the same type of breed. It's very possible that she isn't in kid.Id wait a full month to see if the baby cycles. With most dairy breeds kids can cycle at 4 months and baby boys are able to do the deed at 6 weeks in the breeding season.
My beautiful Mazoe visited our buck on her first cycle at just 4 months. I didn't even know she had done the sneaky and come home with me none the wiser. Anyway I didn't realise she was in kid till I saw her udder develope put 2 and 2 together worked out the dates and it was to late to do anything about it. That beautiful doe had a single doe kid (Mietta) whom I still have and Mazoe who is my avatar had her at 9 months. Mazoe became my most successful show goat earning over 240 Australian Champion points,to date she has since given me 18 kids.
Our Dairy goat society rules frown on young does being bred but hay sometimes as we know those little floozys can be naughty and sneaky. While your little girl is very young just keep an eye on her till she may or may not cycle,good luck teejae


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I'll say again. My Feb kids have NOT COME IN HEAT 
I've been doing this long enough to know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

To pull blood you need to wait 30 days from last possible breeding.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> I'll say again. My Feb kids have NOT COME IN HEAT
> I've been doing this long enough to know.


I've been doing this for several years and I'm telling you that they start heats at 3 months they are having silent heats or just aren't showing when you are around!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

JK_Farms said:


> I've been doing this for several years and I'm telling you that they start heats at 3 months they are having silent heats or just aren't showing when you are around!


Maybe yours do.
Mine don't.
You've had one get bred at 3 months
I have not.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I for one have heard of doelings getting bred at just 3 months old. One of the doelings I have now was out of an "accidental" pregnancy. Her mama kidded at 9 months old if I remember correctly. Her dam was a Nigerian Dwarf and her sire was a Nubian. 
Every goat is different, and while some kids cycle at 3 months, I am sure the majority do not. 

@GoatCrazy01 - as others mentioned it would be a good idea to watch your little doe for signs of heat. If you see none, then you could send in a blood test (what we do with our cows to see if they are bred) or you could have your vet perform an Ultrasound. Last year we had Ultrasounds done on two of my young does when they were 30 days post breeding. Each doe kidded with twins, as was predicted.


----------

